# Hi All



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

Do you know were I can get 357sig at a good price? Thanks


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Any particular make or model you'd like to buy? Clues help.:mrgreen:


----------



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

*Hi*

I have a Glock 33 I need 357 sig ammo. Sorry I left out ammo.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I usually buy from Natchez and Ammoman.

Are you looking for FMJ or JHP?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

9mm from hell!! Great round! But, not very common, and sometimes Walmart could have it, as its not immediately scooped up.


----------



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

*Right*

Walmart is were I buy my sigs. 22 dollars is a steal. But not always in stock. Its my favorite round and my 33 is my carry gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - I think your gonna like it here.

:smt1099


----------



## Glockomadtic (Sep 23, 2009)

*Thanks Don*

357 sig. I wanted to try this, I did this with my 45 so wanted to try it with my 33 Glock. Take a plastic milk jug fill it with water add a little red die. Take a shot at it, at the outside range and you will see what 357 sig can do.


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

Go with 9mm +p. the ammo is much easier to get.


----------

